# Help



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi I need any info on this company jacarandarentals 

I'm due to pay them a large sum of money for my long term rental but I can't seem to find any reviews on them.

Anyone used or heard of them?

Any help ASAP would be great

Many Thanks

Andy


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

When you say large sum, what do you mean?

Its normal to pay one month, plus a deposit of a month and maybe an agency fee, usually on teh day you get the keys... by this time you know they are real as you have the keys... what are they asking you to pay?

BE CAREFUL!


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> When you say large sum, what do you mean?
> 
> Its normal to pay one month, plus a deposit of a month and maybe an agency fee, usually on teh day you get the keys... by this time you know they are real as you have the keys... what are they asking you to pay?
> 
> BE CAREFUL!


Hi Steve

£2,800 in total.

They want £2,100 on the day but are asking for £700 now to secure the house.

You heard of them?

Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> £2,800 in total.
> 
> ...


Never heard of them, but I am not from your neck of the woods... maybe tomorrow others will reply, but be careful... of course anyone would want money to secure the house, but its a lot of money! When you see them, be sure to visit their office, check their credentials, and above all make sure you feel comfortable... if not... theres plenty of houses out there!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Never heard of them, but I am not from your neck of the woods... maybe tomorrow others will reply, but be careful... of course anyone would want money to secure the house, but its a lot of money! When you see them, be sure to visit their office, check their credentials, and above all make sure you feel comfortable... if not... theres plenty of houses out there!


Never heard of them either but their website only seems to have mobile numbers rather than landlines, which seems a bit odd. And just to add, check the contract is okay, etc. Get help from a Gestoria if necessary.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard of them, but there are two companies called that. The ones I know are a retired couple, his name's john and do property rental as a sideline. Have you gotta copy of the contract? Where is the property? Have you negotiated the price with them? Are you doing this from the uk? Personally I wouldn't pay anything til you're sure I'll write more when I've got a bit more time.


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> I've heard of them, but there are two companies called that. The ones I know are a retired couple, his name's john and do property rental as a sideline. Have you gotta copy of the contract? Where is the property? Have you negotiated the price with them? Are you doing this from the uk? Personally I wouldn't pay anything til you're sure I'll write more when I've got a bit more time.


Hi Jo

Yes it's John and Lynne, is that the same one you know? They are sending the contract today, It's in the Arenal 2000 complex.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Yes it's John and Lynne, is that the same one you know? They are sending the contract today, It's in the Arenal 2000 complex.
> 
> ...


just a min


you are planning to send money to people you don't know for an apartment you haven't seen?



please tell me I'm wrong here


for all I know they are fine upstanding people - and probably are

butthey might not be


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> Yes it's John and Lynne, is that the same one you know? They are sending the contract today, It's in the Arenal 2000 complex.
> 
> ...


I sort of know them, they showed us a few properties when we moved a while ago!! 

Do you mean the Arenal 2000 in the Marina in Benalmadena???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> just a min
> 
> 
> you are planning to send money to people you don't know for an apartment you haven't seen?
> ...


I have seen it and it looks fine, but I'm now dealing with everything from the UK and I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of them. The more info I get the better!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> I have seen it and it looks fine, but I'm now dealing with everything from the UK and I just wanted to see if anyone else had heard of them. The more info I get the better!


phew!!!

I came out in a cold sweat then!!


make sure the contract is in Spanish & Englis h (it has to be in Spanish to be legal & I'm guessing your Spanish isn't yet good enough to understand it?)- get an uninterested party to check that the translation is correct - & don't hand over any money till you sign the contract


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> I sort of know them, they showed us a few properties when we moved a while ago!!
> 
> Do you mean the Arenal 2000 in the Marina in Benalmadena????
> 
> Jo xxx



Hi Jo

That makes me feel better, they seem fine just thought it was worth a ask from people in the area.

Yes it is.

Do you know the area when I seen it it looks very nice.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> phew!!!
> 
> I came out in a cold sweat then!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha. 

They seem fine but you never know. I understand that thank you I get the contract today, I'm in lessons now so my Spanish is getting better 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> They seem fine but you never know. I understand that thank you I get the contract today, I'm in lessons now so my Spanish is getting better
> 
> ...


good luck then

lessons won't be enough to understand a contract, though, so do as someone else suggested & get a gestor -or at least a translator - to check it over -_ before you sign & hand over any money_

it really doesn't matter what the 'agents' seem like - it's the contract that counts


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andy, I'm sorry, but I'm probably gonna **** you off, but seriously. Have you been over and looked around? Have you visited the schools? Have you looked while you were here for work? 

To live in Benalmadena, its costing us, excluding school fees 2000€ a month - thats rent (not a fancy place by any stretch), bills, food, car etc. School fees are another 1300€ a month on top of that - excluding their uniforms, trips, books etc. My husband works in the UK cos there isnt any work here. I work part time selling holidays and that doesnt even cover our monthly food bills. My children are 14 and 16. The cost of living, certainly here on the coast is not much less than the UK. Renting properties of any quality in Benalmadena during the summer months is steep cos holiday rentals make more money and therefore to rent long term at this time of the year is not cheap. There are jobs, but they pay pittance. Most people I know who work here are struggling and usually make under 1000€ working two jobs. There is no child allowance here and the child allowance from the UK will stop once you arrive. When you become a resident here, unless you get a contracted job, you will have no free health care. There is no dole money and no housing benefits. 

You also need to remember that Spain isnt a British colony, nor is it as lenient with language as the UK. If you dont speak and read spanish, then for many jobs you wont even get an interview. I've been here for over three years and can speak it, but not enough to be comfortable in a job interview! 

Think long and hard before throwing away what you have in the UK. How about have an extended holiday and keep things in the UK just as they are????

Jo xxx


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> good luck then
> 
> lessons won't be enough to understand a contract, though, so do as someone else suggested & get a gestor -or at least a translator - to check it over -_ before you sign & hand over any money_
> 
> it really doesn't matter what the 'agents' seem like - it's the contract that counts


In time I hope they will 

I will do if I do get it today can I post it on here and ask for any advice?
I will get a translator or a gestor to check it as well.

Just want to know ASAP 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> Andy, I'm sorry, but I'm probably gonna **** you off, but seriously. Have you been over and looked around? Have you visited the schools? Have you looked while you were here for work?
> 
> To live in Benalmadena, its costing us, excluding school fees 2000€ a month - thats rent (not a fancy place by any stretch), bills, food, car etc. School fees are another 1300€ a month on top of that - excluding their uniforms, trips, books etc. My husband works in the UK cos there isnt any work here. I work part time selling holidays and that doesnt even cover our monthly food bills. My children are 14 and 16. The cost of living, certainly here on the coast is not much less than the UK. Renting properties of any quality in Benalmadena during the summer months is steep cos holiday rentals make more money and therefore to rent long term at this time of the year is not cheap. There are jobs, but they pay pittance. Most people I know who work here are struggling and usually make under 1000€ working two jobs. There is no child allowance here and the child allowance from the UK will stop once you arrive. When you become a resident here, unless you get a contracted job, you will have no free health care. There is no dole money and no housing benefits.
> 
> ...


Hi Jo

You didn't **** me off a ha

I know what you are saying I have done tons of research and took us about a year to make our mind up. I have been lucky enough to have a vey well paid job in the Uk and have paid the school fees and rent in advance!

I'm not looking for another well paid job once we move just happy to do anything. We just want to get away from the UK and have a fresh start, we like it in Spain and while the kids are young enough we thought why not. We can always come back if needed. 

Thanks for the advice.

Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> You didn't **** me off a ha
> 
> ...


You know best! Just make sure you understand what you are doing and what you are leaving! Cornwall would be the easier and safer choice for a fresh start!

Jo xxx


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> You know best! Just make sure you understand what you are doing and what you are leaving! Cornwall would be the easier and safer choice for a fresh start!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks, we do we have still got a house in the UK and I can go back to work if I want to. they have said I'm always welcome back and the ED is a very good friend of mine so we thought why not. We like it where we are going.

But thank you for your advice and I will keep you updated how we get on.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Malagueño (Apr 18, 2011)

*Reality check...*

Good reality check there Jo. I can confirm almost everything you said to be a realistic view of things here for many people.

Nice one Andy; you seem to be aware that it aint going to be life lived in a holiday brochure here.

It is lovely and I fully understand your thinking......why not?

From what you have said, I think you would regret it in the future if you didn't give it a (realistic) whirl.

Best of luck.......it will be a beneficial experience either way!


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Malagueño said:


> Good reality check there Jo. I can confirm almost everything you said to be a realistic view of things here for many people.
> 
> Nice one Andy; you seem to be aware that it aint going to be life lived in a holiday brochure here.
> 
> ...


I'm more than aware lol I know it's not like being on my hol's. But we do love it, if we don't do it now we never will!

That's what we said, we can afford to do it for at least a year so either way we can say we did it!

Thanks for the reply!

Andy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You seem to have covered your bases so then very best of luck with the move - there will be many things that happen that you never thought of or even imagined in your wildest dreams. We've been here nearly 8 months and every day is a new challenge and learning process. We've made some good friends and that is a big help because they've been here years and know the system. Even so, the general feeling here is that if you achieve one good thing in a week it's been a really successful week. We live east of Malaga and the cost of living here is considerably lower than UK; west of Malaga the cost of living is higher. We've had many friends visit us from UK and the first thing they are amazed at is the cost of food and wine in supermarkets. It is a lot lower. Even petrol is still lower than UK. The weather today is lousy and tomorrow will be even worse. The weather in the UK is wonderful. BUT we know that overall the weather here is far better than UK. Some of our friends were stranded for a total of 5 weeks because of the snow whilst we were sitting outside enjoying temperatures of 20+. Swings and roundabouts etc but I wish you all the luck in the world and something tells me that your attitude is excellent and that it will work out for you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> In time I hope they will
> 
> I will do if I do get it today *can I post it on here* and ask for any advice?
> I will get a translator or a gestor to check it as well.
> ...


no


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

could he pm it to a volunteer? Not me btw


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> could he pm it to a volunteer? Not me btw


yes, if someone volunteered


it would be better to get it professionally checked though - it is a legal document, after all


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, if someone volunteered
> 
> 
> it would be better to get it professionally checked though - it is a legal document, after all


I agree and I guess he knows that but I think he is only looking for a bit of friendly reassurance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> You didn't **** me off a ha
> 
> ...


well, you do seem to have thought it out

are they keeping your job open in the UK? - so that you have something to go back to if it does all go pear-shaped?


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well, you do seem to have thought it out
> 
> are they keeping your job open in the UK? - so that you have something to go back to if it does all go pear-shaped?


Hi, yes it took us about a year but we have made our mind up and Spain it is 

Yes my job is open for me if I want it, but fingers crossed I won't need it!!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> Hi, yes it took us about a year but we have made our mind up and Spain it is
> 
> Yes my job is open for me if I want it, but fingers crossed I won't need it!!
> 
> ...


all sorted then!!

if you don't manage to get a job - you can have a great holiday


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> all sorted then!!
> 
> if you don't manage to get a job - you can have a great holiday


That is what we have said. 

But I would love to stop!!! I have had several emails today regarding jobs so I will wait and see.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

andys0607 said:


> That is what we have said.
> 
> But I would love to stop!!! I have had several emails today regarding jobs so I will wait and see.
> 
> ...


Great.

Please tell us when you get something, what area it's in, what you had to to get it, conditions etc. It's really useful for people to know that kind of thing


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great.
> 
> Please tell us when you get something, what area it's in, what you had to to get it, conditions etc. It's really useful for people to know that kind of thing




I will do, I'm moving on the 3rd of May so will update you after that.

I Can't wait!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

andys0607 said:


> I will do, I'm moving on the 3rd of May so will update you after that.
> 
> I Can't wait!



Good luck with it all, if theres anything we can do let us know - BTW, bring your wellies with you, the rain and bad weather we're having is set to continue for the next couple of weeks apparently 

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck Andy!

Sounds like you have thought things through well, so my gut feeling is that you should be fine! Too many people rush out here, thinking it is "UK by the sea" and get into serious trouble and difficulties when the initial buzz has worn off! Jobs are far more difficult to come by than they would be back in the UK, the credit crunch is a REAL crunch - not like the slight blip the UK is having and without a good slush fund or good job, it is difficult to live well here.

Just remember to keep your wits about you as you start to make " friends" who may be keen to show you a fantastic business opportunity! Don't leave your head in the UK when you come to Spain with a full wallet. And the old adage, "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is" is the best bit of advice I was given when I got here!

Having lived here 10 years, I have, like most people, had some ups and downs. However, the ups have far, far out-weighed the downs and I am certain you and your family will settle in and enjoy yourelves!

You only live once - enjoy it!!!

Keep us all posted how you get on.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> Good luck with it all, if theres anything we can do let us know - BTW, bring your wellies with you, the rain and bad weather we're having is set to continue for the next couple of weeks apparently
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. If I can think of anything I will ask 

Well that is not good lol.

In the Uk we have had 3 great days and the sun was out bright and early again today it's it's going to last until at least Sunday they are saying.

It's between 22 - 25 down here at the moment.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Zimtony said:


> Good luck Andy!
> 
> Sounds like you have thought things through well, so my gut feeling is that you should be fine! Too many people rush out here, thinking it is "UK by the sea" and get into serious trouble and difficulties when the initial buzz has worn off! Jobs are far more difficult to come by than they would be back in the UK, the credit crunch is a REAL crunch - not like the slight blip the UK is having and without a good slush fund or good job, it is difficult to live well here.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

I have heard about so many people just rolling up to Spain and thinking they can manage or have this great life and not work for it. We are lucky in the fact we can give it a try and can still go back to the UK if needed. Hope we don't!!! 

But thanks for the advice I will keep that in mind!!! I have heard a lot of people say they have up's and downs like everywhere, but you all say the same that the up's are worth the little blips!!!

I will keep everyone posted how we get on!

Where are you based then?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

andys0607 said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I have heard about so many people just rolling up to Spain and thinking they can manage or have this great life and not work for it. We are lucky in the fact we can give it a try and can still go back to the UK if needed. Hope we don't!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Andy

I now live near Sotogrande a way down the coast from where you will be in Benalmadena. I used to be in Alhaurin, up in the hills from where you will be. I am not a great fan of that part of the coast - too busy in summer, no parking, silly prices etc etc - but if you like the buzz of lots of pubs (not too many Spanish unfortunately!!! Especially around the Marina!) then you will probably enjoy it.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I now live near Sotogrande a way down the coast from where you will be in Benalmadena. I used to be in Alhaurin, up in the hills from where you will be. I am not a great fan of that part of the coast - too busy in summer, no parking, silly prices etc etc - but if you like the buzz of lots of pubs (not too many Spanish unfortunately!!! Especially around the Marina!) then you will probably enjoy it.
> 
> ...


I know where that is. I have got to be honest I do enjoy the hussle and bussle. I worked and stayed in London for several years and used the tube all the time so it's fine lol.

I do enjoy spending time aroung the marina. The kids and wife love it!!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I now live near Sotogrande a way down the coast from where you will be in Benalmadena. I used to be in Alhaurin, up in the hills from where you will be. I am not a great fan of that part of the coast - too busy in summer, no parking, silly prices etc etc - but if you like the buzz of lots of pubs (not too many Spanish unfortunately!!! Especially around the Marina!) then you will probably enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Its not that bad on the outskirts of the town. I'm in Torremuelle, which is quieter and as touristy! 

However, the centre of Benalmadena and the marina are usually expensive and busy, but they still are much more pleasant and nice looking than seaside towns in the UK (there are also many Spanish there - they like the coasts too) ! I used to live in Worthing in the UK and it was horrendously shabby, decaying, smelly and full of "victoriana" !


Jo xxx


----------



## nemesisdan (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Andy

Best of luck to you and your family! Like others have already mentioned, don't leave your head in the UK and don't be afraid to turn things down, especially if they seem too good to be true!

If you have savings and don't need to work, enjoy yourself, but be prepared... Things can become quite expensive if you like your creature comforts, such as UK television and Marmite! Get Spanish digital freeview, most channels can be changed into English if the original film/show is English. Learn the language and local cuisine. This way you can often barter in the markets and save a fortune eating amazing Spanish food!

I am in Northern Spain and live in a great modern townhouse in a quaint little old Valencian village. I found my place by asking around in the village, town hall and some local Spanish bars rather than approaching an agent. Saved me loads and my landlord is great! I look after his house and pay him on time, him and his wife keep buying me gifts and giving me fruit and veg from thier garden! Lived here almost 5 years now!

TOP TIP: There is a massive market in private rentals from the locals. Most give a contract, but always insist. Ask around about your landlord and you'll get an instinct on who you are dealing with. Fortunately mine is a well liked and respected business owner in the village.

Best of luck !


----------



## Malagueño (Apr 18, 2011)

*Heaven.....I'm in heaven.....*



nemesisdan said:


> .........I am in Northern Spain and live in a great modern townhouse in a quaint little old Valencian village................and my landlord is great! I look after his house and pay him on time, him and his wife keep buying me gifts and giving me fruit and veg from thier garden! Lived here almost 5 years now!.......


Hey nemesisdan, I'm sold!

You're speaking from the heart I know.....but ever thought of working in marketing? 

Sounds idyllic!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nemesisdan said:


> TOP TIP: There is a massive market in private rentals from the locals. Most give a contract, but always insist. Ask around about your landlord and you'll get an instinct on who you are dealing with. Fortunately mine is a well liked and respected business owner in the village.
> 
> Best of luck !



I'd say you're very lucky and unfortunately, Andy is moving to a tourist resort and an expat town, where many landlords have been "burnt" by unscrupulous tenants, Many landlords are companies and also many landlords are foreigners who dont even live in Spain, but own properties here to make money. So therefore agents, altho some are no better sre pretty much needed to filter out any issues. I wouldnt advise not using one until he's well "in" with everything and has friends who will help him!

Jo xxxx


----------



## nemesisdan (Apr 21, 2011)

Malagueño, you'd be surprised, i'm actually a computer techie which makes me interesting where I live given that everyones family car is a tractor where I live jejeje!

Jojo, you are probably right, in a tourist area finding a local landlord which hasn't been burnt it quite difficult. My landlord used to own property in Benidorm (i've never been there and never will!) and he had his fingers burnt quite seriously, so naturally he was a bit reluctant to rent to me. After a bit of reassurance from me and proof of where I work, he agreed and has been happy ever since! He even introduces me to his business contacts which has brouht some techie work my way!

As Jojo says Andy, given the area you will be moving to, it is likely you will have no choice but to use an agent, but the same methods apply... Ask around about the agent. People will know the best agents to use. I'd even go as far as asking the neighbours of the property you are interested in the town hall and the local consumer office to see if they've had any complaints... After all, it is your money... No one has a right to it other than you!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nemesisdan said:


> Malagueño, you'd be surprised, i'm actually a computer techie which makes me interesting where I live given that everyones family car is a tractor where I live jejeje!
> 
> Jojo, you are probably right, in a tourist area finding a local landlord which hasn't been burnt it quite difficult. My landlord used to own property in Benidorm (i've never been there and never will!) and he had his fingers burnt quite seriously, so naturally he was a bit reluctant to rent to me. After a bit of reassurance from me and proof of where I work, he agreed and has been happy ever since! He even introduces me to his business contacts which has brouht some techie work my way!
> 
> As Jojo says Andy, given the area you will be moving to, it is likely you will have no choice but to use an agent, but the same methods apply... Ask around about the agent. People will know the best agents to use. I'd even go as far as asking the neighbours of the property you are interested in... After all, it is your money... No one has a right to it other than you!



Spain is a place of many different areas isnt it! Sadly Europe and modern living are closing in! Meanwhile, I think you've come here to make us all very jealous  :clap2: But welcome to the forum anyway. Your views are and will be very welcome

Jo xxxx


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> Spain is a place of many different areas isnt it! Sadly Europe and modern living are closing in! Meanwhile, I think you've come here to make us all very jealous  :clap2: But welcome to the forum anyway. Your views are and will be very welcome
> 
> Jo xxxx



Hey

Thanks all for the advice, I got the contract back today and it's been checked and everything is fine, so that's good!

I'm trying my best not to make you jealous and I will have to work hard at some point lol. Just going to enjoy it while I can 

Thanks Jo I have been on here 24-7 since I set my account up I love reading all the post!!!

I will keep in touch and update you with how I'm gettin gon.

Thanks


----------



## nemesisdan (Apr 21, 2011)

andys0607 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks all for the advice, I got the contract back today and it's been checked and everything is fine, so that's good!
> 
> ...


Yey!! Best of luck Andy! Like I said, everywhere is different and everyone has different experiences to share...

It sounds like JoJo and I are on the same page, get involved with your local community if you can and life will be soo much more fun!

Hope it all works out for you!!

Best wishes

Dan


----------



## andys0607 (Apr 19, 2011)

nemesisdan said:


> Yey!! Best of luck Andy! Like I said, everywhere is different and everyone has different experiences to share...
> 
> It sounds like JoJo and I are on the same page, get involved with your local community if you can and life will be soo much more fun!
> 
> ...


Cheers Dan

I will do as much as I can! 

I have just told the family and they didn't take it 2 well!!! :-(

We had 2 wait and make sure we had all the contracts 4 the house etc 2 come.

I feel better 4 telling them all now.


----------

